# Walkies!



## SMH (Feb 15, 2013)

Walkies!

Saint Michaels Hospice Harrogate would love you to join in our fantastic Woofs and Wellies event! Taking place on Sunday 21 April, the 2013 walk route is stunning. Starting at the Yorkshire Event Centre it meanders through the fields of the Crimple Valley on private land not normally accessible to the public. It will then go by the Crimple Viaduct, before passing the Hospice at Crimple House and heading back to the Yorkshire Event Centre.

To keep you going on the walk, you and your pooch will be offered treats by various local companies and back at the Yorkshire Event Centre there will be demonstrations from the Police Dogs and the Tailwaggers Club. There will also be face painting, health checks, and a wide range of stalls for you to browse.

Registration costs just £10 per dog when accompanying walkers raise sponsorship for Saint Michaels and there is no limit to the number of walkers per dog. So grab your friends and family and join up today!

To register e-mail: [email protected]
Phone: (01423) 879 687
Web: Woofs and Wellies - Saint Michael's Hospice

Jessica Taylor
Events and Community Fundraiser
Saint Michaels Hospice
Crimple House
Hornbeam Park Avenue
Harrogate
HG2 8QL

Tel: 01423 878 191 Ext. 203


----------



## crawfordstuart (Mar 15, 2013)

Motorola Family Radio Service (FRS) walkie-talkies can be programmed with codesto eliminate interference from other users. Think carefully before you program any codes into your Motorola walkie-talkie because walkie-talkies cant communicate with each other if they are programmed with different codes.


----------



## Jordansaurus (Jan 7, 2013)

crawfordstuart said:


> Motorola Family Radio Service (FRS) walkie-talkies can be programmed with codesto eliminate interference from other users. Think carefully before you program any codes into your Motorola walkie-talkie because walkie-talkies cant communicate with each other if they are programmed with different codes.


Thanks for that ....


----------

